# Budget friendly treeless saddles?



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm toying with the idea of doing this also .. I just bought a Tex Tan endurance/trail saddle and love it..

Maybe I'll see ya around!


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

texasgal said:


> I'm toying with the idea of doing this also .. I just bought a Tex Tan endurance/trail saddle and love it..
> 
> Maybe I'll see ya around!


Okay! And hopefully so!


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

My budget is around $600 or under and texasgal, do you know what model you bought?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It was used and I paid just under 600.00 for it. I've not found one just like it online (and it's in the barn or I'd give you the model number) .. 

But here it is.

View attachment 580530


I just sat it on him for this pic, so it's not in good position .. and I've traded out the stirrups (just can't do those endurance stirrups.. lol)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It's got the hardware on it for typing and snapping trail gear. It's got a smooth seat. It's light weight.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay thanks!


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

*bump* Anybody?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

As I sort of mentioned in another thread, budget friendly and Treeless do not go along in the same sentence.

Used is the only way to get a Good Brand for under 600.00 :wink:

.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

SouthernTrails said:


> As I sort of mentioned in another thread, budget friendly and Treeless do not go along in the same sentence.
> 
> Used is the only way to get a Good Brand for under 600.00 :wink:
> 
> .


Figured that, any suggestions for where I could look to find a used saddle?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

hgbtx said:


> Figured that, any suggestions for where I could look to find a used saddle?


Horseclicks, tacktrader, mysaddletrader, Ebay or google "used (insert brand name)"

.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Y'all I need some serious opinions, I recently found this and it looks to be a Tammy Fischer treeless barrel saddle but the ad doesn't label it. What do y'all think I should do? Treeless Barrel Racing Saddle 15" OFFER Price Extended Till 8th January | eBay Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

hgbtx said:


> Y'all I need some serious opinions, I recently found this and it looks to be a Tammy Fischer treeless barrel saddle but the ad doesn't label it. What do y'all think I should do? Treeless Barrel Racing Saddle 15" OFFER Price Extended Till 8th January | eBay Thanks so much for your help.


Notice shipping from India

Stay away from cheap saddles, your life is not worth saving a few dollars :wink:

Besides, I can buy that saddle from Alibaba a direct sales outfit for 117.00, if I had a death wish :lol:

.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

A lot of those saddles he has listed are lifted pictures. No telling what sort of junk may actually appear.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

How about a used Bob Marshall (Marshal?)? You might get lucky and find one in the $600 range. They are high quality and more "western." 

I've ridden in them and found them very comfortable and much like riding bareback. I don't own one though. I'm heavy and figure I need a tree.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

If you're interested in a used treeless, check out [email protected] good deals (ergo in your price range, haha) show up there all the time. Depending on what you're looking for exactly, I'd recommend either a Black Forest/Barefoot Western model, or a Western style Sensation. They are both a different type of treeless compared to the the Freeform, but much more doable price wise (Black Forest being the most cost effective).


----------

